# Special Kay B-26K has run off runway, major damage



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2022)

Damned shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Juanita (Sep 12, 2022)

How heart breaking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2022)

Saw this the other day, really sucks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 12, 2022)

I worked a couple of airshows at Meacham as a fireman, the ground there is pretty soft even in dry weather. After the recent heavy rains they had, it's a wonder the damage is as light as it appears to be.


----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2022)

I have not seen her before. Sorry to see that she is down.


----------

